# changed router ip to 192.168.0.0 - can't see it anymore!!



## erikv11 (Aug 21, 2004)

TiBook running 10.3.4

I'm trying to set up my Linksys BEFW11S4 wireless router with my new DSL modem. The router was set up with IP of 192.168.0.1, but so was the new DSL modem so I thought I'd change the router IP back to the default IP, via the web interface. Unfortunately I changed the router's IP to 192.168.0.0 instead of the actual default (192.168.1.1). Now I can no longer see the router in my web browser - I get "cannot connect to server" message.

Any ideas? help!


----------



## bobw (Aug 21, 2004)

The router should have a reset hole on the back. Press that to set to default.


----------



## erikv11 (Aug 21, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> The router should have a reset hole on the back. Press that to set to default.



yep.

thanks. 

why is 192.168.0.0 not acceptable? 192.168.0.1 was fine ... 

Anyway I won't try that IP again


----------



## bobw (Aug 21, 2004)

192.168.0.1 is the routers default address, don't change it.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 21, 2004)

192.168.0.0 is a NETWORK address, not a device address. a device on a network has to have an IP address with the last octet between 1 and 254. 0 is the network address, 255 the broadcast address. (Thiss assumes a netmask of 255.255.255.0)


----------



## erikv11 (Aug 22, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> 192.168.0.1 is the routers default address, don't change it.



Actually this router's default is 192.168.1.1. 

But I used it for months with 192.168.0.1, because when I was beating my head trying to set up DSL at my old house I picked up in some forum to try changing the router IP to 192.168.0.1 and when I did, all was well. I now suspect that the reason is because my old modem was configured as 192.168.1.1 and two devices can't have the same LAN IP (read on ...)?

I recently moved. Before I got a new DSL provider I was on dialup but still using the router as 192.168.0.1. Just picked up DSL again, but from a new provider so new modem arrived yesterday. My new dsl modem is NOT that piece of crap Arescom from MSN, the new one actually has a nice web interface where I could see that the modem arrived pre-configured with the same IP address that I have always used for the router (192.168.0.1). But both devices with the same IP wasn't working when I hooked up, so I figured I had to change one of the addresses. I have monkeyed a bit with the router before but not the modem. I just changed the wrong digit, from ... 0.1 to 0.0 instead of to 1.1, hence my original problem. Once I pushed the reset button and the router's IP went to 192.168.1.1, all is working and I'm wireless again. If I change the router IP to 192.168.0.1 it still works fine as long as it isn't hooked up to the modem. So it has a new home at 192.168.1.1.

Thanks for the info on 0 and 255, picking up snippets here and there I may eventually learn enough to stay out of trouble.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 23, 2004)

Not strictly right, but pretty much -  the host bits (the bits not included in the net mask) must not be all 1's or all 0's.  So, if you have the first three octets being netmask, then no, you can't have 1 or 255 for the last octet.

If your network is 192.168.0.0/16, i.e. the first two octets are netmask and the last two are host, then you can't have _both_ the last two octets being 0 or 255 - you could have 192.168.1.0 or 254.255 but not .0.0 or .255.255


----------

